# Warcraft 3 hosting problem



## crusillix (Dec 3, 2007)

i am unable to host with warcraft 3 i have a speedstream 4200 and i am with bigpond i was able to host games on b.net before i reset my modem 
now i cant i have tried almost everything 

if i could get a walkthrough to solve this problem i would be very grateful

sincerely crusillix:


----------



## crusillix (Dec 3, 2007)

i cant host wc3 but i use to be able to before i reset my modem i am using a siemens speedstream 4200 if someone can plz give me a walk through on what to do


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

do you have a router as well as the modem?


----------



## crusillix (Dec 3, 2007)

im not sure what the difference between them is


----------



## WaXeD (Dec 5, 2007)

your modem is what your connection from the wall goes directly to.. it generally has one coax cable input/output (like what you put into your tv for your cable/satelite hookup) and one input/output for a cat-5 aka ethernet cable (what you plug into the back of your computer.
you use a router to create the ability to use more than one computer with that one cat-5 input/output slot. basically like your surge protected lets you have multiple things on a single slot in your receptical (electrical outlet.)

if you are having this problem with not being able to host games, the problem is either a router or firewall blocking the port.. 

hope i helped,
WaXeD

_Mod Edit: remove suggestion to take support off-line_


----------

